# Placidochromis sp. "Blue Otter"



## CaMeRoN23 (Jul 16, 2013)

hello I have just brought 6 Placidochromis sp. "Blue Otter". I have read alittle about them, just wondering if anyone has any tips or advice? Thanks


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Typical Placidochromis, treat them like Electra or any of the other Placidochromis any they will be fine. I have found they are pretty mellow to the point of several males getting along without issue.


----------



## CaMeRoN23 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks, I had a quick look at the vents when putting them in and I think 2 m 2 f and 2 Im not sure. They are starting to get some colour but are only round 7cm (2 1/2in).I've put them in a 4 foot tank for now just with a bit of a mix of dolphins, peacocks and labs their size and smaller. Looking at pictures they turn into very nice looking fish


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

A couple of males chilling about 6months ago...The fins are getting longer as they get larger...


----------



## CaMeRoN23 (Jul 16, 2013)

nice pic, my guys look abit younger and still not strong of colour yet. mainly around the head and lightly down the body but looking forward to them growing. They settled in fine and seem peaceful with others


----------

